
Maria wants a better browser - accordionclown
https://medium.com/@bbirdiman/maria-wants-a-better-browser-6fb2f886b1a7
======
accordionclown
maria wants to have a browser that runs smoothly even when it has as many as
5000 tabs open.

a proposal is made...

